# Jobrad - wer hat Erfahrungen?



## Trekki (13. Januar 2015)

Bei einem Gespräch mit meinem Chef ging es darum, wie wir  in der Firma - neben den Gehaltserhöhungen, die zum grossen Teil bei den Steuern landen - die Leistungen an die Mitarbeiter verbessern. Dabei habe ich JobRad vorgeschlagen.
Ich bin nicht gleich hochkant rausgeschmissen worden sondern sollte ihm einen Link senden. Also ist hier etwas möglich  

Fragen in die Runde:
- hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit?
- wie kann ich dies meinem Arbeitgeber schmackhaft machen?
- wie kann ich dies meinen Kollegen schmackhaft machen?
- ist die einfach nur Bauernfängerei?

-trekki


----------



## Edged (13. Januar 2015)

Geschäftswagen ist bei uns üblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo John,
ich glaub unter Sonstige Bikethemen gabs mal einen Thread dazu, Dienstfahrräder oder so?

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dienstrad-im-job-nun-moeglich.610681/


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dienstrad-statt-dienstwagen.611487/


----------



## Trekki (13. Januar 2015)

Danke für die beiden Links. Ich hätte ja auch selbst suchen können.

Leider wird dort meist über das Thema gesprochen (warum ist dies asozial ist etc.) aber nicht von Erfahrungen berichtet.
Eine Rechnung wird dort aufgemacht, bei der dies als Bauernfängerei aufgezeigt werden soll. Diese Rechnung muss ich aber mal in Ruhe durchgehen - da sind ja alle 4 Grundrechenarten im Einsatz.


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2015)

Im Spiegel habe ich auch mal was gesehen. Aber gerade nicht gefunden.

Wir hatten sonst mal noch Sprit-Karten von Shell. Das war auch nicht verkehrt. Die Übersicht über die Möglichen Varianten habt ihr aber sicher?

Grüsse


----------



## Freckles (13. Januar 2015)

John, du willst dir doch bestimmt nur ein Pedelec holen! 

(schnell weck-duck)


----------



## Trekki (13. Januar 2015)

Nee, Pedelec ist bei 25km/h abgeregelt. 

Sprit-Karten (ich nehme an, Du meinst Tankgutscheine) schlage ich auch mal vor. Ist aber für mich persönlich eher nix.


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2015)

Pedelecs in der Schweizer Variante gibt's bis 45km/h...

Dann kannst du endlich mal mit uns mithalten 

Spritkarte=Tankkarte, korrekt. Alternativ noch Essensgutscheine, die auch für normalen Einkauf im Rewe oä einsetzbar sind.

Hier gibt's noch was zum Thema Rad
http://m.spiegel.de/karriere/berufs...ctedFrom=www&referrrer=https://www.google.de/


----------



## surftigresa (13. Januar 2015)

Frag mal die Rote Laterne, die hat das bei sich in der Firma mit eingeführt.


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin seit Oktober stolze Besitzerin eines RR über JobRad. Meine Ersparnis ca 37%
Sport Hübel hilft zu diesem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2015)

Danke!


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2015)

Gesehen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leas...ellneuheiten-2015.714561/page-2#post-12683151


----------



## Trekki (8. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Link. 
An den Händlern wird es nicht scheitern, eher an meinem AG: so etwas haben wir ja noch nie gemacht. Muss also dort noch weiter bohren.


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2015)

ah ok,
dann viel Erfolg dabei 
grüße


----------



## Trekki (24. Oktober 2015)

In den Wochen nach den Posts von oben hatte noch Gespräche mit der GL dem Betriebsrad zu dem Thema, beide haben nur ausweichend geantwortet.
Daher hatte ich dies aufgegeben und habe inzwischen mir zwei neue Räder "normal" angeschafft. Zumindest fast normal.

Nun kommt aber Bewegung in die Sache. Der Einkauf sucht nach Radhändlern die mitmachen wollen und es gibt eine Umfrage in der Belegschaft, wer Interesse hat.

Update folgt ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2015)

Der Knartz85 hat auch ein Bike daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mein AG hat es nicht geschafft. Alleine 700 MA hier am Standort Bonn 
Kämpfe gerade um einen Stellplatz für meine Räder in der Garage.
Für Raucher wurden aber zwei neue Unterstände gebaut, nur vom feinsten.


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Oktober 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...-sponsert-jetzt-auch-fahrraeder-a-872059.html

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...gen-radfahren-mit-steuervorteil-a-974881.html


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2015)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...-sponsert-jetzt-auch-fahrraeder-a-872059.html
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...gen-radfahren-mit-steuervorteil-a-974881.html


Das sind ja mal Neuigkeiten


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2015)

Na ja, so ganz neu sind diese beiden SPON Artikel ja nicht.

Heute habe ich mit unseren Einkauf gesprochen. Status: ab 500 MA würde der Finanzberater zu uns kommen, einige Fragen sind noch ungeklärt, 20 Kollegen haben Interesse, er hofft noch in 2015 die ersten Verträge zu machen.


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Na ja, so ganz neu sind diese beiden SPON Artikel ja nicht.


Mensch, das war Ironie. Ohne Smilies wohl nicht eindeutig.


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja, mein Ironiedetektor war gerade abgestürzt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Oktober 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Na ja, so ganz neu sind diese beiden SPON Artikel ja nicht.



Na und? Sind die Infos in dem Artikel so sehr veraltet, dass sie nicht mehr gültig sind? Wenn ihr keinen Beitrag haben wollt, dann fragt nicht


----------



## Trekki (29. Oktober 2015)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Na und? Sind die Infos in dem Artikel so sehr veraltet, dass sie nicht mehr gültig sind? Wenn ihr keinen Beitrag haben wollt, dann fragt nicht


Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Aussage von zett78 





> Das sind ja mal Neuigkeiten


Dies ist ja inzwischen als Ironie aufgedeckt worden. Diese Ironie hatte ich nicht erkannt und micht zu der Aussage hinreißen lassen, die Du zitiert hast.


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2015)

@Trekki : Gedanklich sortiere ich Dich beruflich einem hiesigen grooooßen *Konzern *zu, weiß aber nicht, ob ich da richtig liege . Anyway, dieser besagte Konzern hat Anfang August 2015 Jobräder ausgliefert  - eine Auslieferung über Zweirad Feld habe ich persönlich miterlebt . Die Jobräder konnte man in einem großen Katalog, der alle möglichen Sorten enthielt, vorab auswählen. Solltest Du nicht dort arbeiten, wäre es zumindest eine Informationsquelle.


----------



## Shortybiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind in einer kleinen Firma (10 Mitarbeiter) inzwischen 5 Jobradler.
Ich hab damit angefangen. Chef bezuschusst sogar mit einem ordentlichen Betrag die Leasingrate.
Die Räder sind aus drei verschiedenen Läden, d.h. wir können uns aussuchen was wir wollen und wo wir wollen.
Jobrad managed das alles mit einheitlichen Formularen und zahlt laut meinem Händler auch schnellstens das Geld an ihn aus.
Jeder kann sich selber ausrechnen, was sein Rad kosten darf, bzw. wie hoch die Rate sein Netto verringert.
Bei uns ist vom einfachen Treckingrad bis zum XT-Fully alles dabei, je nach Fahrer.
Sogar bei Diebstahl des Jobrades geht alles problemlos.
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man beim Händler quasi nicht verhandeln kann, da er 10% an Jobrad abdrücken muss.
Ich habe viel und ausgiebig damals mit Jobrad telefoniert. Inzwischen reicht bei uns quasi eine email, um ein Rad zu bestellen und alles abzuwickeln.
Ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen und definitv keine Bauernfängerei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (29. Oktober 2015)

Welche Versicherung habt ihr den abgeschlossen? Hab mich auch schon mit diesem Thema JobRad befasst, leider wurde es gleich abgelehnt und ich habe mich nicht weiter in die Materie Versicherung eingearbeitet. Da ich aber nicht Aufgeben möchte und mich weiter damit beschäftigen möchte wäre das Thema Versicherung doch recht interessant.


----------



## Trekki (29. Oktober 2015)

Mein Arbeitgeber nutzt keine Mädchenfarbe und ist auch kein Konzern.
Wir sind "nur" ca. 100 Kollegen aber natürlich Weltmarktführer. 
@Shortybiker : danke für den Hinweis auf die Firmengröße, unser Einkauf schien mir etwas verunsichert zu sein weil sein Leasing Ansprechpartner erst ab 500 Mitarbeitern anfängt zu arbeiten. Dies gebe ihm ihm zur Motivation weiter.

-trekki


----------



## Shortybiker (30. Oktober 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Welche Versicherung habt ihr den abgeschlossen? Hab mich auch schon mit diesem Thema JobRad befasst, leider wurde es gleich abgelehnt und ich habe mich nicht weiter in die Materie Versicherung eingearbeitet. Da ich aber nicht Aufgeben möchte und mich weiter damit beschäftigen möchte wäre das Thema Versicherung doch recht interessant.



Versicherung ist bei jobrad mit drin. Ohne diese machen die das gar nicht.
ist so um die 5 € pro Monat.


----------



## Shortybiker (30. Oktober 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber nutzt keine Mädchenfarbe und ist auch kein Konzern.
> Wir sind "nur" ca. 100 Kollegen aber natürlich Weltmarktführer.
> @Shortybiker : danke für den Hinweis auf die Firmengröße, unser Einkauf schien mir etwas verunsichert zu sein weil sein Leasing Ansprechpartner erst ab 500 Mitarbeitern anfängt zu arbeiten. Dies gebe ihm ihm zur Motivation weiter.
> 
> -trekki


Wir haben alles über jobrad.org gemacht. Da gibt es keine Mindestmitarbeiteranzahl. Die regeln alles: Versicherung, Leasing, etc


----------



## TheGoOn (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Mitarbeiterzahl bezieht sich doch auf eine Info Veranstaltung?!

 5€ für die Versicherung?! Das ist ja super! Dachte da muss man viel mehr Blechen. Danke dafür


----------



## Shortybiker (30. Oktober 2015)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiterzahl bezieht sich doch auf eine Info Veranstaltung?!
> 
> 5€ für die Versicherung?! Das ist ja super! Dachte da muss man viel mehr Blechen. Danke dafür


Geh mal auf jobrad.org . Da gibts einen Rechner. Im Expertenmodus siehst du alles aufgeschlüsselt, auch die Versicherungsprämie. Gibt aber ein paar Sachen, die du beachten musst. So muss das Rad z.b. mit einem Schloss von Abus oder Trelok gesichert sein.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. November 2015)

Shortybiker schrieb:


> ...So muss das Rad z.b. mit einem Schloss von Abus oder Trelok gesichert sein.



Das war bei dem bei mir bekannten Fall gleich beim Rad mit dabei (Abus).


----------



## der.anderehelge (3. November 2015)

Ich hab seit August das Geschäftsfahrzeug Canyon Spectral. Hab mich mit dem Chef geeinigt, dass er kauft statt zu leasen. Das hat einige kleine Haken die man beachten sollte.


Versicherung muss die Firma selber machen (meine private interessiert das nicht)-> ist beim Anbieter jobrad dabei
Die Abschreibung läuft über AfA-Tabelle für Fahrräder 7 Jahre linear. Eventuell greift eine	Sonderabschreibungsklausel von zusätzlich 20% fü kleine Firmen -> Jobrad vereinbart 10% Restwert nach 3 Jahren.
wir sind Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt also Spare ich wie bei Jbrad die Mehrwertsteuer. Das klappt aber nicht bei jeder Firma so. Wenn das nicht geht, ist Leasing wohl der entschieden bessere Weg.
ansonsten könnte ich mit dem Verkäufer verhandeln und sogar direkt im Laden kaufen, ich gebe  die Rechnung dann die Buchhaltung und kriege die "Auslagen" zurück erstattet.

Ach ja, ich kenne keine Versicherung die ein Fahrrad ersetzt das nicht angeschlossen war. Welche Zusatzausstattung (Schloss, Licht, Helm, Tuningkartusche für die Federgabel) auch über die Firma angeschafft werden kann ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## mfux (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo allerseits!
Kann mal wer,mir Normalsterblichem, in einfachen Worten die Vorteile/Nachteile beim Jobrad erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (19. Januar 2016)

In einigen Tagen wird es ENDLICH bei uns in der Firma eingeführt. Hierzu gibt es am Freitag eine Betriebsversammlung. Ich werde den Teil zum Jobrad berichten.


----------



## sibu (21. Januar 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Kann mal wer,mir Normalsterblichem, in einfachen Worten die Vorteile/Nachteile beim Jobrad erklären?


In ganz stark vereinfachter Form: Der Arbeitgeber stellt dir ein kostenlos ein Fahrrad (vergleichbar zu einem Firmenauto) zur Verfügung, dafür musst du aber den "geldwerten Vorteil" versteuern. Nach der Abschreibungszeit (s.o.) kann das Fahrrad in deinen Besitz übergehen. Sowohl der Arbeitgeber als auch du können dadurch Geld sparen.


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> In einigen Tagen wird es ENDLICH bei uns in der Firma eingeführt. Hierzu gibt es am Freitag eine Betriebsversammlung. Ich werde den Teil zum Jobrad berichten.


Ich habe die Wochen vertauscht und meinte Freitag den 29.1.
sibu hat aber den zentralen Punkt schon erwähnt: der Arbeitgeber muss hier mitziehen. Bei der Aussage "stellt dir ein kostenlos Fahrrad zur Verfügung" bin ich nicht sicher, ob es korrekt ist. Die Steuervorteile sind korrekt aber individuell. Dieser Vorteil liegt im Bereich 20..30%


----------



## sibu (21. Januar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> IBei der Aussage "stellt dir ein kostenlos Fahrrad zur Verfügung" bin ich nicht sicher, ob es korrekt ist.


Damit ein geldwerter Vorteil entsteht, muss ein Sachwert zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Das bedeutet, das man das zunächst firmeneigene Fahrzeug (Rad oder Auto) nicht nur zu betrieblichen, sondern auch zu privaten Zwecken umsonst nutzen darf. Um am Ende der Abschreibung das Rad behalten zu dürfen, muss man den Restwert bezahlen. Das kann schon im Vorfeld passieren, indem man z.B. per Barlohnumwandlung (evlt. auch nur einen Teil) der Leasingraten bezahlt. Da ist viel Verhandlungssache, und das ist meinem Arbeitgeber (hoffentlich bald nicht mehr) zu kompliziert.


----------



## Trekki (21. Januar 2016)

Wie an meinem ersten Post zu sehen ist, braucht es Geduld. Mein erstes Gespräch mit dem Chef ist mehr als ein Jahr her.
Inzwischen habe ich mir selbst 2 neue Räder gekauft. D.h. meine aktute Radunterversorgung ist gedeckt. Aber meine Kollegen freuen sich.


----------



## Trekki (31. Januar 2016)

Betriebsversammlung ist durch 
- das Rad muss mehr als 749€ kosten
- Leasing durch die Firma, Abrechnung über den Lohn. Vorteil durch Gehaltsumwandlung (entfall von Einkommenssteuer und Sozialabgaben)
- Laufzeit 3 Jahre, zum Restwert von 10% kann danach das Rad gekauft werden
- belibiges Rad oder Pedelec aus dem Sortiment von vielen Händlern (die Liste der Händler ist nicht genannt worden)
- Ablauf wie in Jobrad.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Betriebsversammlung ist durch
> - das Rad muss mehr als 749€ kosten



gibts auch eine obergrenze?


----------



## zett78 (2. Februar 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gibts auch eine obergrenze?





hier tut sich nichts, auch in der sanierten Garage ist nur an die KFZler gedacht worden.
Zumindest sind die Fahrradstellplätze außen überdacht.


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gibts auch eine obergrenze?


Ist für uns nicht erwähnt worden.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (2. Februar 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gibts auch eine obergrenze?


Bei uns wurde Sie durch die Firma fest gelegt. 10% vom Jahres Brutto. Die anderen Daten sind wie bei Trekki


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2016)

Gut möglich, dass ich über JobRad demnächst ein Bike habe, mit dem ich dann auch "standesgemäß" bei den Gemütlichfahrern mitcruisen kann.


----------



## florian-80 (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

hier sind ja schon einige Jobradler am Start. Mein Händler bietet das Jobrad ab dieser Saison auch an. Das System habe ich verstanden. Bevor ich jetzt aber an den Chef herantrete, habt ihr schon Erfahrungen, ob die angegebenen Einsparungen durch die Gehaltsumwandlungen tatsächlich erreicht werden. Laut dem Rechner spare ich fast 40%

http://www.snake-bikes.eu/shop/Jobrad-leasind-dienstfahrrad-Arbeitnehmer


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2016)

In Wirklichkeit wird es wohl etwas weniger sein. Und die Versicherung kommt ja noch oben drauf, das sind monatlich i.d.R 5 bis 10 Euro, je nach Wert des Rades (grob zwischen 2k und 4k Euro, plus minus).
Man kann aber sagen: Je höher das Bruttogehalt, desto mehr spart man am gleichen Rad netto. Ungerechte Welt.


----------



## Trekki (9. Juli 2016)

Mein Jobrad ist heute angekommen.
Nachdem das Eis beim Arbeitgeber gebrochen ist, ist die Abwicklung recht einfach
- Angebot vom Händler geholt
- Beim Arbeitgeber abgeben
- Daten an Jobrad übermitteln, Vertrag kommt zurück
- AG und ich Unterschreiben den Vertrag
- warten (hier: 5 Tage)

Mal schauen wie sich dies auf der Gehaltsabrechnung macht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch!
Ich sag mal, je mehr de machst, desto weniger machts.


----------



## clmns. (10. Juli 2016)

@Trekki Wie hast du für das Votec ein Angebot bekommen? Hast du ein Händler der das verkauft oder nur das Angebot aus dem Internet ausgedruckt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (10. Juli 2016)

clmns. schrieb:


> @Trekki Wie hast du für das Votec ein Angebot bekommen?


Auf der Homepage von Jobrad sind die Links zu den Online Händlern gelistet
https://www.jobrad.org/fachhaendler/direktversender

Dort Fahrrad.de wählen, weil die votec vertreiben und Du landest auf dieser Seite
http://www.fahrrad.de/bikeleasing.html

Dort dann alles ausfüllen, abschicken und auf eine Email warten. Der Anhang dieser Email (oder auch die ganze - wie Du willst) geht dann an den Arbeitgeber.
Das Votec wird - wie die meisten Räder - ohne Pedale geliefert. Daher habe ich diese gleicht mitbestellt. Dies ist praktisch, evt. aber vom Preis her uninteressant weil immer der Listenpreis ins Leasing eingeht. Gerade bei solchen Zubehör ist der Listenpreis oft deutlich höher als der aufgerufene Preis.


----------



## SaimenV (25. April 2017)

Weiß jemand wie das mit Verschleißteilen oder Schäden am Rad durch einen Sturz o.ä. üblich ist? Bezahlt das der Arbeitgeber oder muss ich dafür aufkommen? Das Rad wird mir ja nur zur kostenlosen Benutzung überlassen, d.h. es gehört mir ja nicht.


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2017)

Bei meinem Jobrad muss ich selbst dafür aufkommen.


----------



## Arcbound (31. Juli 2017)

Mein Händler hat mir das letztens auch vorgeschlagen. Was ich mich noch frage: Wie sieht es denn mit der STVZO aus? Muss das Rad immer verkehrssicher sein?


----------



## SaimenV (31. Juli 2017)

Nein es muss nicht STVZO konform sein. Es muss nur ein Fahrrad sein. Ganz egal was.


----------



## Trekki (1. August 2017)

Der Arbeitgeber kann hier Einschränkungen machen. Frag ihn.


----------



## TheGoOn (2. August 2017)

Und genau diese greifen bei mir  mein Ag verlangt das das Fahrrad der StVO Norm entspricht. Also alles drum und dran. Ob das so wirklich auch von meinen Kollegen umgesetzt wird, wird sich zeigen. Liegt aber auch sicher an meinem Antrag den ich stellen musste.


----------



## fastclimber (2. August 2017)

Kannste das Rad nicht vom Händler für ein paar €€ STVO konform machen lassen (Stecklicht, Klingel, Reflektor) und dann das überflüssige Gebimsel wegschrauben?


----------



## Trekki (2. August 2017)

Die Idee von fastclimber wird evt. funktionieren, könnte aber ein teurer Spass werden.
Grund: alle Komponenten werden zum Listenpreis in den Leasingvertrag aufgenommen. Bei mir waren es nur die Pedale (mein eigener Wusch, keine Anforderung vom AG), dies wurde zu einem Preis der weit über den üblichen Straßenpreis in den Leasingvertrag aufgenommen. Also ca. 30€ mehr. War mir bei einem 3000€ Rad egal und ich wollte die Pedale auch nutzen.

Hier geht der Vorschlag ja in die Richtung das STVO Zeug teuer zu kaufen und dann in die Tonne zu treten.

TheGoOn, ich würde Dir in diesem Fall empfehlen Dein Wunschrad "so" zu kaufen. Dann kannst Du auch noch eine %% beim Händler herausholen und die sind dann Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (3. August 2017)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Kannste das Rad nicht vom Händler für ein paar €€ STVO konform machen lassen (Stecklicht, Klingel, Reflektor) und dann das überflüssige Gebimsel wegschrauben?


Stecklichter könnten problematisch werden, zumindest bei mit bezieht sich der Umfang der zusätzlich verbaubaren Teile ausschließlich auf "fest" verbaute Teile (bei mir wie bei @Trekki lediglich Pedale), einzige Ausnahme war das vorgeschriebene Schloss.


----------



## TheGoOn (7. August 2017)

Werd abwarten bis meine Kollegen ihre Fahrräder ausgeliefert bekommen. Pedale muss man sich ja immer selbst besorgen. Diverse Anbieter aktzeptieren ja auch nur bestimmte Schlösser?! Zumindest bei unserem Anbieter greift die Versicherung nicht wenn man ein Schloss verwendet das sie nicht empfohlen haben. Außerdem wurde ein Anbieter ausgewählt der in genau den Läden angeboten wird, mit denen ich selbst nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 

Vom Konzept des Jobrads bin ich begeistert, von der Umsetzung meines Ags leider überhaupt nicht ...


----------



## fahrnixgut (17. September 2018)

Moin, bei uns hier in Berlin werden gerade verstärkt die Jobräder aus den Kellern geklaut (und komischerweise die nicht jobräder stehen gelassen....). Man sollte auf jeden Fall bedenken, dass man bei Diebstahl alle Raten verloren hat, denn nur wenn man ein neuen Vertrag abschliesst bekommt man 35% von den bereits gezahlten Raten erstattet. Daher werde ich das meinen Kollegen nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## dukestah (17. September 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Info, bei mir in der Firma wird gerade diskutiert wo die Jobräder dann stehen. Derzeit ist der Fahrradplatz ausserhalb vom Werkgelände und es kamen auch schon immer mal Bikes weg. Das wird ja dann beim Jobrad erst richtig brisant...


----------



## fahrnixgut (17. September 2018)

Jup, ich habe mich gerade richtig darüber geärgert und finde es auch nicht ok wie es geregelt ist. So kann vielleicht rechtlich von einer Diebstahlversicherung sprechen, aber die Kollegen die jetzt 2,5 Jahre gezahlt haben haben dies jetzt umsonst getan (natürlich konnten sie 2,5 Jahre fahren, aber das Rad wird nicht in ihr Eigentum übergehen können, da es ja weg ist...) - wenn man ein Rad für nen 1000er nimmt ist das ja noch ok, aber wenn das Rad 3000 Euro gekostet hat ist das schon ein herber Verlust. Ich (als Personalverantwortlicher), der das hier mit großem Entusiasmus eingeführt hat, werde das Leasen sicherlich nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## sibu (17. September 2018)

Wenn jemand Jobräder von "normalen" Rädern unterscheiden kann, sind die Räder entweder markiert, oder der Dieb ist Hellseher. Ein Schelm, der Schlechtes dabei denkt.

Aber wieso sind die Raten verloren? Ich hätte erwartet, dass der Eigentümer eine Neuwert-Versicherung abschließt? Der Arbeitnehmer kann ja keine Versicherung abschließen, da ihm das Rad nicht gehört. Ist bei einem Diebstahl des Jobrads aus dem eigenen Haus die Hausratversicherung in der Pflicht?

Noch eine andere Überlegung: Von den Raten, mit denen man das Rad bezahlt, werden keine Sozialabgaben abgeführt. Entsprechend weniger landet dann in der (eigenen) Rentenkasse und man leistet sich das Rad zu Lasten der eigenen, späteren Rente, auch wenn dieser Differenzbetrag vermutlich klein ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> man leistet sich das Rad zu Lasten der eigenen, späteren Rente



Irgendwas hab ich damals im Wirtschaftsunterricht nicht ganz verstanden anscheinden !
Zahlen wir nicht für die Generation die jetzt in Rente ist und irgendwann meine Kinder für mich ?
Dachte immer man zahlt nie selber für sich. Es sei denn man hat eine private.
Das man paar Jahre Kleben muss is auch klar !


Verstehe beim o.g. Thema aber auch nicht das Problem wenn ich jetzt ein Rad für 3000 bar bezahle und es wird nach 2,5 Jahren geklaut ist es ja auch weg. Weg is weg. Egal ob Jobrad oder nicht. Helfen kann da nur entsprechende Versicherung


----------



## fahrnixgut (17. September 2018)

Ist richtig, das Problem ist bei jobrad nur dass man eben nicht das Geld zurück erhält, sondern nur 35% der bezahlten raten, und auch nur wenn man einen neuen 36 Monats Leasingvertrag abschließt. Dh wenn das Rad geklaut wird am Ende der Laufzeit ist das Rad und das Geld weg. Die Versicherung hilft dann wohl nur dem leasinggeber, aber nicht dem nehmer. Ist halt nicht mein Verständnis von einer Versicherung.beim Abschluss hat man den Eindruck das Rad sei gegen Diebstahl versichert, habe aber das Kleingedruckte nicht nochmal überprüft.

Ob die Hausrat das abdeckt wird ein Betroffener Kollege jedemnachst rausfinden,ich bezweifele es... werde berichten sobald ich es weiß.


----------



## fahrnixgut (17. September 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Jobräder von "normalen" Rädern unterscheiden kann, sind die Räder entweder markiert, oder der Dieb ist Hellseher. Ein Schelm, der Schlechtes dabei denkt..


Vielleicht hat ja jemand das Portal gehackt oder jemand hat ne Liste geleaked? Ist natürlich nur ne faktenfreie Vermutung.... zudem ja keine Namen an den Kellern standen. Waren wohl die hochwertigsten Räder, obwohl sie wohl n ganz vernünftiges Rennrad nicht mitgenommen haben... ist irgendwie merkwürdig...


----------



## sibu (17. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Irgendwas hab ich damals im Wirtschaftsunterricht nicht ganz verstanden anscheinden !
> Zahlen wir nicht für die Generation die jetzt in Rente ist und irgendwann meine Kinder für mich ?
> Dachte immer man zahlt nie selber für sich. Es sei denn man hat eine private.
> Das man paar Jahre Kleben muss is auch klar !


Das ist richtig, aber auch kein Widerspruch: Dein Rentenanspruch an die nächste Generation richtet sich danach, wie lange, aber auch, wie viel du eingezahlt hast. Das ganze wird in ein Punktesystem umgerechnet, das ich nicht kenne, dessen Erläuterung aber wohl auch den Rahmen hier sprengt.


> Verstehe beim o.g. Thema aber auch nicht das Problem wenn ich jetzt ein Rad für 3000 bar bezahle und es wird nach 2,5 Jahren geklaut ist es ja auch weg. Weg is weg. Egal ob Jobrad oder nicht. Helfen kann da nur entsprechende Versicherung


Nur kannst du nicht die Versicherung abschließen, sondern Jobrad als Eigentümer des Rades kann das tun. Somit sind dir die Hände gebunden und du musst das Almosen nehmen, wie @fahrnixgut schreibt. Sollten die eine Neuwertversicherung haben, wären der Dieb und der Eigentümer beide Gewinner.


----------



## Trekki (18. September 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Jobrad als Eigentümer des Rades


Korrektur - die nichts an Deiner eigendlichen Aussage ändert : Jobrad ist nicht der Eigentümer von dem Rad sondern nur Finanzvermittler zwischen Leasinggeber und der Firma. Der Eigentümer ist der Leasinggeber, also eine Bank.


----------



## AgentMulder (27. November 2018)

wollte mir auch ein MTB per Jobrad leasen, aber werde immer mehr davon abgeschreckt.

1) Im online Rechner kann man noch auswaehlen dass der AN sich selber versichert, das geht aber in der Realitaet garnicht
2) Die Ersparnis faellt geringer aus als ausgerechnet
3) Teile tauschen is nicht einfach, klar kann ich was am Rad tauschen, darf dann aber den ausgebauten kram nicht verkaufen. Und versichert sind die Anbauteile bestimmt auch nicht
4) Die Schlussrate wird mitlerweile mit 17% angegeben.
5) Bei Diebstahl oder Totalschaden hat man einen Verlust von 65% - WTF, das ist doch keine Versicherung!!!
6) eine Verbindliche Zusage, dass man das Bike am Ende gegen Zahlung einer Summe kaufen kann, macht Jobrad nicht!!


----------



## b3e (27. November 2018)

hhm...
ich habe bisher nur erfahrungen mit dem jobrad angebot aus dem telekom konzern, die haben eine kooperation mit fahrrad XXL und somit ein eingeschränktes angebot, aber für bestimmt 90% der ansprüche wird man schon ein brauchbares rad finden.
dafür sind die konditionen die da ausgehandelt wurden scheinbar deutlich besser. ich zahle selbst ca. 17-18,-€ netto für ein rad mit einem listenpreis von 1799,-€ und kann das nach 36 monaten für gut 300,-€ übernehmen.
damit könnte ich das rad am ende der laufzeit für etwas mehr als 900,-€ kaufen (~630,-€ leasingkosten + ~300,-€ abschlag).
für mitarbeiter im telekom konzern (und den vermutlich 100 tochtergesellschaften), ist das angebot eigentlich ein "nobrainer"...
über den diebstahlschutz und den schutz vor totalschaden, muss ich mich allerdings mal schlau machen, nicht dass der genauso "klasse" wie bei jobrad ist... :B


----------



## Trekki (29. November 2018)

@AgentMulder , wenn Dein AG die Leasingkosten auf Dich abwälzt wird tatsächlich schwierig: Dein Vorteil ist zwar, dass diese Kosten "oberhalb vom Strich" runter gehen -> Du zahlst Dafür keine Steuern und keine Sozialversicherung. Der Nachteil ist aber die Schlussrate von jetzt 17% und der Listenpreis. Weiterhin ist zusätzlich 1% vom Listenpreis zu versteuern & versichern.
Bedeutet: Du kannst kein Rad aus dem Sonderangebot mit %% nehmen sondern musst den vollen Listenpreis zahlen.
Wenn die Zahlen von b3e der Telekom stimmen, wird die Telekom sich bei den Leasingkosten beteiligen. Ist also eine Gehaltserhöhung.

Zu (3) : lt. meinem Leasingvertrag darf ich nur Lenkergriffe und Sattel tauschen. Alles andere muss gegen gleichwertiges oder höherwertiges ersetzt werden. Daher habe ich einen fast ungefahrenen Laufradsatz im Keller rumstehen. Da ich genug Platz habe stört es nicht wirklich, ist aber unschön.


----------



## sibu (30. November 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zu (3) : lt. meinem Leasingvertrag darf ich nur Lenkergriffe und Sattel tauschen. Alles andere muss gegen gleichwertiges oder höherwertiges ersetzt werden. Daher habe ich einen fast ungefahrenen Laufradsatz im Keller rumstehen. Da ich genug Platz habe stört es nicht wirklich, ist aber unschön.


Wenn ich ein Jobrad hätte, würde ich es vermutlich auch zum Pendeln nehmen. Nach drei Jahren wäre dann wohl relativ viel nicht mehr Original. Jedesmal die gleichwertige Komponente getauscht, wäre dann ein teures Vergnügen, es sei denn ich sichere den Verschleiss über Versicherungen wie Wertgarantie ab. Aber die kann ich nicht abschließen, weil ich gar nicht Eigentümer des Rads bin?


----------



## einemark (15. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen,

die Restrate wurde auf 17% erhöht, weil darin jetzt auch die Versteuerung für diese Rate enthalten ist.

Die 1% Versteuerung (Geldwerten Vorteil) gilt ab 2019 für Diensträder (und Jobtickets) nur für Endgeldumwandlung. Das sind aber die allermeisten Nutzer vom Angebot.

Versicherung ist für alle Jobräder verpflichtend. Somit ist der Diebstahl auch abgesichert.
JEDOCH, wie bereits geschrieben, ist das für den Arbeitnehmer recht bitter gelöst.
Den er bekommt nur 35% der bereits gezahlten Raten (Brutto oder Netto ), *wenn* er ein neues Jobrad least.

Bei einem 4000€ Rad macht das eine monatliche Rate von 75€(Netto) bzw. 115€ (Brutto).

Bei einem Diebstahl nach 2Jahren und einer Neuanschaffung:
Gezahlter Betrag: 24*75€ (Netto) =1800€
Anrechenbar von der Versicherung 24*115€ *0,35 = 966€

Macht einen Verlust von 834€ (wenn man ein neues JobRad sich anschafft! Sonst sind 1800€ weg)

Das tut auf der einen Seite richtig weh, aber auf der anderen Seite, wenn man sein 4000€ Rad nach 2 Jahren verkauft, bekommt man glaube ich auch keine 3166€ zurück 

Ich denke, wenn man es von diesem Standpunkt betrachtet, dass ein Diebstahl mit anschließendem neuem Jobrad, ist ein ähnlicher Verlust, wie der Verlust bei Verkauf nach gleicher Zeit. Damit sind die Bauchschmerzen vielleicht weniger schlimm.

Klar, Diebstahl bei einem Direktkauf mit eigener Versicherung gibt 100% des Kaufwertes zurück (abzüglich Versicherungsrate), aber dafür sind auch direkt 4000€ vom Konto weg...

Im Anhang habe ich das mal für alle 36 Monate (für mein Bike) hochgerechnet.

Muss am Ende jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Januar 2019)

einemark schrieb:


> Die 1% Versteuerung (Geldwerten Vorteil) gibt es ab 2019 für Diensträder (und Jobtickets) auch nicht mehr.



Hier steht aber was anderes, wenn ich das nicht falsch interpretiere:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/1...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## einemark (21. Januar 2019)

Das ist korrekt, ich passe mal meinen Beitrag an. 

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn der Staat mal ein sinnvolles Steuergesetz auf die Beine stellt. 
MfG


----------



## Tapir (21. Januar 2019)

Mein Chef hat " mein"  MTB so( Also ohne Jobrad u Co)  gekauft und stellt es mir komplett zur Verfügung.
Das einzige was ich zahle sind die 1% . Diese fallen dann bei mir weg, richtig?


----------



## einemark (22. Januar 2019)

So würde ich das verstehen. Da bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen. 

MfG


----------



## Pierre85 (13. August 2019)

Moin, ich 'grabe' mal den thread hier wieder aus, da ich nichts passendes woanders gefunden habe.

ich werde mir demnächst auch ein Jobrad zulegen, weil mein jetziges "nicht-jobrad" einen sehr alten standart fährt.

Habe mir ein 2000€ teures MTB ausgesucht. Ausstattung komplett auf NX Niveau, Carbon Rahmen und ne Reba Federgabel. nur die Bremsen sind leider Shimano MT500. Hier an meinem aktuellen Rad fahre ich vorn ne MT5 und hinten MT6.

Kann ich die einfach ans Jobrad bauen? Weiter oben meinte jemand, dass man nur durch "gleich- oder höherwertige teile" tauschen 'darf'.

Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2019)

Pierre85 schrieb:


> Weiter oben meinte jemand, dass man nur durch "gleich- oder höherwertige teile" tauschen 'darf'.


Dies habe ich auf der Messe in Koblenz mit einem Mitarbeiter von Jobrad diskutiert: der Wert ist hier nur in € gemeint. D.h. die neuen Teile müssen mindestens genau so viel kosten wie die abgebauten Teile.



Pierre85 schrieb:


> Was ist nun richtig?


Irgendwie sehe ich nicht die möglichen Optionen, aus der Du die Richtige wählen möchtest.


Da ich den Thread gestartet habe, möchte ich auch noch loswerden wie Jobrad für mich abgeschlossen wurde: vor recht genau 3 Jahren habe ich mir ein Votec Fully über Jobrad geholt und auch fleissig genutzt. Jeden Monat ist mir das auf meinem Lohnzettel in Erinnerung gerufen worden. Vor einigen Wochen bekam ich dann eine Email von Jobrad mit der Frage, ob ich das Rad übernehmen möchte. Preis: 10% vom damaligen Listenpreis (ist noch ein alter Vertrag, jetzt 15%). Dies habe ich mit ja beantwortet und dann vor einigen Tagen eine Rechnung über diese 10% bekommen. Diese Rechnung ist jetzt bezahlt, weitere Unterlagen oder Emails von Jobrad sind nicht gekommen.

@Pierre85 : die Beschreibung von oben sieht nach einem zusammen gestückelten Rad aus, muss aber nicht schlecht sein. Rechne Dir durch, ob Du es so finanzieren möchtest. Hinweis: die Finanzierung geht nur über den Listenpreis, nicht über ein Angebotspreis.


----------



## Pierre85 (13. August 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich nicht die möglichen Optionen, aus der Du die Richtige wählen möchtest.
> 
> @Pierre85 : die Beschreibung von oben sieht nach einem zusammen gestückelten Rad aus, muss aber nicht schlecht sein. Rechne Dir durch, ob Du es so finanzieren möchtest. Hinweis: die Finanzierung geht nur über den Listenpreis, nicht über ein Angebotspreis.



Zu 1 - Die Optionen wären: Ja, man kann tauschen, aber nur gleich oder höherwertiges (preislich)
oder
Nein, es muss zurückgebaut werden und es gibt keine Ansprüche auf diese Teile

zum 2. Absatz: Nein, es ist kein gestückeltes. Es wird so vom Hersteller vertrieben - mit der 'unterdimensionierten' bremse ;-) Gleiche ausstattung aber mit besserer Bremse gibts leider nicht zu dem Kurs ;-) Daher der Tausch meiner aktuellen, besseren Bremsanlage gegen die mt500.

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Meine Fragen sind damit beantwortet


----------



## Xyz79 (19. September 2019)

Wie läuft die Bestellung über JobRad genau ab wenn ich bei einem Versender bestelle? 
Die Firma muss erst mit JobRad einen Rahmenvertrag erstellen. Und dann? Ich finde nirgendwo den genauen Ablauf.


----------



## Trekki (21. September 2019)

Dein Arbeitgeber muss mit Jobrad zusammen arbeiten, vorher geht's nicht. Dann bekommst Du von dem die Rahmenbedinungen mitgeteilt. D.h. es könnten Einschränkungen da sein. Beispiele: Händler, Preis.
Dann suchst Du Dir ein Rad aus und besprichst mit Deinem Arbeitgeber die nächsten Schritte. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an Details erinnern, wie es bei mir lief. Der Leasingvertrag von meinem Jobrad ist vor über 3 Jahren gemacht worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (20. Oktober 2019)

OK, 3x den Vertrag durchgelesen und nun die Versicherungsbedingungen klar.......


----------



## PanKas (31. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei JobRad am Ende der Leasinglaufzeit genau aus wenn man das Rad zurückgibt und dort kleine Schrammen (Lackschäden durch Steinschlag usw.) vorhanden sind? Wie ist das genau geregelt? Kommen hier Folgekosten auf einen zu?


----------



## MitchMG (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube darüber hat sich noch keiner Gedanken gemacht. Einschließlich Jobrad selber. Bei dem Restwert wäre es ja Unsinn, dass an Jobrad zurück zu geben. Eine Übernahme und Verkauf wäre ja immer sinnvoller.


----------



## PanKas (31. Oktober 2019)

An sich stimme ich dir voll zu. Bei einer Übernahme am Ende ist es vermutlich völlig egal in was für einem Zustand sich das Bike befindet.

JobRad wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen in meiner Firma eingeführt. So auf den ersten Blick lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall in meinem Fall. Versicherung und vermutlich auch das Inspektions-Paket übernimmt der Arbeitgeber.

Wie funktioniert das dann eigentlich bei einem Versenderbike? Man geht dan zwecks Inspektion einfach zu einer Werkstatt die mit Versenderbikes kein Problem hat und Rechnung geht direkt an JobRad?


----------



## MitchMG (1. November 2019)

Du bekommst Gutscheine für die Inspektion von Jobrad. 
Wobei eben nur nachschauen bezahlt wird und Teile, oder Reparaturen selber. Steht zumindest in unserem Merkblatt.


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

das mit dem servicepaket lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, alleine wegen der Dämpferwartungen für zB Fox Fahrwerke. Haben das Rad für meine Frau auch mit Fullservice bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (4. November 2019)

Die Wartung umfasst aber nur Funktions- und Druckprüfung, Leichtgängigkeit kontrollieren und Lagerspiel.
Eine richtige Dämpferwartung ist da nicht enthalten.

https://www.jobrad.org/webAsset/medium/101_Merkblatt_JobRad-FullService_2_2018.pdf


----------



## PanKas (4. November 2019)

Hmm, es wurde ja gesagt das man Gutscheine bekommt und die dann "irgendwo" einlösen kann.
Bei der vollständigen Wartung des Fox-Fahrwerks, müsste man dann vermutlich noch die Differenz aus eigener Tasche bezahlen.
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte was eine komplette Fox Dämpferwartung in der Regel kostet?


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

dafür gibt es feste Preise, kann man auf der Fox-Seite einsehen, gabel um die 150€ dämpfer um die 120€ je nach modell.
Der fullservice umfasst 420€ im jahr auch mit verschleißteilen wie schaltzüge, reifen, kette, beläge etc


----------



## MitchMG (4. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> dafür gibt es feste Preise, kann man auf der Fox-Seite einsehen, gabel um die 150€ dämpfer um die 120€ je nach modell.
> Der fullservice umfasst 420€ im jahr auch mit verschleißteilen wie schaltzüge, reifen, kette, beläge etc



Nicht im Jahr, sondern über die Leasingdauer......
Hab doch das Merkblatt angehängt........


----------



## PanKas (5. November 2019)

Hmmm bei JobRad steht folgendes:

_Mit dem JobRad-Fullservice sichern Sie sich für nur 10 € (netto) im Monat zusätzlich zu den drei ausführlichen jährlichen Checks auch anfallende Verschleißreparaturen bis zu einem Betrag von 420 € (brutto) über die dreijährige Vertragslaufzeit._

Was heisst das genau? Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Sind in diesen 420 Euro über die Vertragslaufzeit auch die drei erwähnten Checks enthalten oder kommen die on top? Wenn die drei Checks da enthalten sind und ein so ein Check mal angenommen 80 Euro kostet, dann bleiben also von den 420 EUR noch 180 EUR für die Verschleißreparaturen ürbig, korrekt?


----------



## Trekki (6. November 2019)

Ruf doch mal bei Jobrad an und berichte hier von der Antwort


----------



## MTBWEBH (1. März 2020)

Hallo.
Ich hätte auch eine Frage.
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Inspektion Geschichte, wenn ich das gar nicht mache? hat das Auswirkungen auf mein Leasing? Ich brauche keine Inspektionen, da ich meine selber ausführe und meine Bikes immer gut pflege. 
Wie gesagt, wenn ich keine Inspektion machen lasse, hat das Auswirkungen auf JobRad?


----------



## CrossX (1. März 2020)

Ich lasse das auch nicht machen. Habe auch kenne Inspektion mit abgeschlossen. 
War kein Problem und hat auch niemand nach gefragt. 
Ich habe ein Gravelbike geleast, was soll man da warten? Kette und Bremse bekomme ich gerade noch alleine hin


----------



## MTBWEBH (1. März 2020)

sehr gut, danke.


----------



## hans7 (11. März 2020)

Wie macht ihr das denn bei Änderungen im Nachhinein bei eurem Bike? Wenn z.B man eine andere Federgabel einbauen will oder Bremsen etc., Jobrad sieht sowas nicht vor. Aber wer von uns verändert in drei Jahren bitte nicht sein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn bei Änderungen im Nachhinein bei eurem Bike? Wenn z.B man eine andere Federgabel einbauen will oder Bremsen etc., Jobrad sieht sowas nicht vor. Aber wer von uns verändert in drei Jahren bitte nicht sein Bike?



Bau die Gabel ein und bei Ablauf der Laufzeit tauschst du wieder gegen die alte 
Hab ich früher auch immer gemacht wenn ich mit dem Moped zum TÜV musste


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2020)

In einem gewissen Maße ist ein Umbau ja sogar zwingend notwendig, um das Rad richtig nutzen zu können. Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, Vorbau, Reifen etc.
Wenn du eine neue Gabel oder andere Laufräder verbauen willst, leg dir die alten Sachen in den Keller, dass du im Zweifel schnell zurück bauen kannst.
Fraglich ist allerdings, ob dann noch die Versicherung im Falle eines Diebstahls greift.
Am einfachsten wäre wohl einfach bei Jobrad fragen


----------



## nxt (12. März 2020)

In meinem Leasingvertrag von 2018 steht folgendes:
"Ein Umbau des Fahrzeugs ist nicht zulässig. Ein Anbau/Tausch von Sattel, Lenkergriffen, Pedalen, Klingel, Rückspiegel und/oder Tacho ist jedoch zulässig, sofern diese Teile der Erstausstattung gleichwertig oder höherwertig sind"

Auf deren FAQ steht unter dem Punkt: "Was unterscheidet ein JobRad von einem herkömmlichen Rad?*"*
Steht ..."Für weitere 5 € im Monat (= insgesamt 10 € im Monat) gibt es den JobRad-FullService*, der die JobRad-Inspektion (jährliche Checks), zusätzliche Verschleißreparaturen und gleichwertige Ersatzteile umfasst. "

Beides zusammen bedeutet für mich: Gleichwertige oder hochwertige Teile für die "Ergonomie" können getauscht werden, dies sollte aber in Absprache mit dem Händler passieren bzw. durch den Jobrad-Händler durchgeführt werden.
Gabeln eher nicht! Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, das dies bei Jobrad besser (schriftlich) nachzufragen ist, da dies ja "theoretisch" ein gleichwertiges oder hochwertiges Ersatzteil sein kann.


----------



## skaster (12. März 2020)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn bei Änderungen im Nachhinein bei eurem Bike? Wenn z.B man eine andere Federgabel einbauen will oder Bremsen etc., Jobrad sieht sowas nicht vor. Aber wer von uns verändert in drei Jahren bitte nicht sein Bike?


Gegenfrage, baust du dir in einen Leasing-PKW ein Gewindefahrwerk ein und was sagt der Leasinggeber dazu, weil es nämlich gar nicht dein Wagen ist  ? Du bist der Besitzer, aber nicht der Eigentümer.

Wenn dir die Gabel im Leasingrad nicht taugt, dann hast du das falsche Rad geleast, ergo Pech gehabt. Warte die Laufzeit ab, kauf das Rad zum angebotenen Preis und verändere, was du willst. Vorher sind halt lediglich ergonomische Anpassungen erlaubt. Die Leasingbedingungen sind ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich geheim und werden erst nach der Unterschrift ausgehändigt.

Meine Leasingräder befinden sich, mit Ausnahme einer zusätzlichen Garminhalterung, im Auslieferungszustand. Rad Nr. 1 seit 05/2017, Rad Nr. 2 seit 10/2019.
Beide Räder wurden VOR dem Leasing angeschaut und getestet, sodass mir klar war, welche Modelnummer die richtige ist. Und ja, es ist kein Zufall, dass es in meinem Fall nicht die günstigen Ausstattungslinien geworden sind.



nxt schrieb:


> ...
> Gabeln eher nicht! Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, das dies bei Jobrad besser (schriftlich) nachzufragen ist, da dies ja "theoretisch" ein gleichwertiges oder hochwertiges Ersatzteil sein kann.


Ein Ersatzteil bedingt aber in erster Linie, dass das Originalteil verschlissen oder defekt ist. Das wird bei einer Gabel, die technisch in Ordnung ist, aber dem eigenen Geschmack nicht mehr passt, nicht wirklich greifen. Wie kulant ein Leasingunternehmen damit umgeht kann ich aber aus Ermangelung von Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## nxt (12. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzteil bedingt aber in erster Linie, dass das Originalteil verschlissen oder defekt ist. Das wird bei einer Gabel, die technisch in Ordnung ist, aber dem eigenen Geschmack nicht mehr passt, nicht wirklich greifen. Wie kulant ein Leasingunternehmen damit umgeht kann ich aber aus Ermangelung von Erfahrung nicht sagen.



Das ist vollkommen richtig. 
Sry, um es etwas klarer zu beschreiben: 
Hatte mich gedanklich bei dem Satz:


nxt schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, das dies bei Jobrad besser (schriftlich) nachzufragen ist, da dies ja "theoretisch" ein gleichwertiges oder hochwertiges Ersatzteil sein kann.


auf folgendes Bezogen:


hans7 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn bei Änderungen im Nachhinein bei eurem Bike? Wenn z.B man eine andere Federgabel einbauen will oder Bremsen etc., Jobrad sieht sowas nicht vor. Aber wer von uns verändert in drei Jahren bitte nicht sein Bike?



Da wären wir nicht mehr am "Anfang" der Leasingzeit, sondern halt schon in der "Benutzung". Und da kann halt auch eine Gabel verschliessen sein...

Ich muss allerdings auch gestehen, das ich die letzen beiden Jobräder behalten habe, und schon im Vorfeld wusste, das ich die nicht zurück geben werde. Man weiß ja nie was in 3 Jahren ist...


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2020)

Zu der Frage habe ich mich mal mit Jobrad unterhalten, wie gleichwertig gemeint ist: dies wird am Preis festgemacht.

Halb unter der Hand, hat der Mitarbeiter mir noch erklärt: letztendlich interessiert ja nur die Rückgabe. Da sollten dann die Originalteile oder gleichwertige montiert sein.


----------



## ad-mh (28. März 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Die Leasingbedingungen sind ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich geheim und werden erst _*nach*_ der Unterschrift ausgehändigt.



Das ist kein Aprilscherz? ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. März 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zu der Frage habe ich mich mal mit Jobrad unterhalten, wie gleichwertig gemeint ist: dies wird am Preis festgemacht.
> 
> Halb unter der Hand, hat der Mitarbeiter mir noch erklärt: letztendlich interessiert ja nur die Rückgabe. Da sollten dann die Originalteile oder gleichwertige montiert sein.


Also wenn ich ne Yari drin hab und die gegen ne 36er Performance tauschen möchte wäre das okay?
Würde die Yari ungern 3 Jahre einpacken und verstauen.


----------



## skaster (28. März 2020)

ad-mh schrieb:


> Das ist kein Aprilscherz? ?


Lies dir den gesamten Satz nocheinmal durch und versuche, nicht nur die Bedeutung der einzelnen, aneinander gereihten Worte zu verstehen.
Ich helfe dir ein wenig, indem ich den Satz mal so aufschreibe, dass er eine völlig andere Bedeutung bekommt: "Die Leasingbedingungen sind ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich geheim und werden erst nach der Unterschrift ausgehändigt."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ad-mh (29. März 2020)

Warum verwendet man AGB, die man nicht in den Vertrag einbezieht?


----------



## Trekki (29. März 2020)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ne Yari drin hab und die gegen ne 36er Performance tauschen möchte wäre das okay?
> Würde die Yari ungern 3 Jahre einpacken und verstauen.


Das mit dem "Gleichwertig" und tauschen von Komponenten bezieht sich auf Sattel, Lenkergriffe, Pedale, Klingel, Rückspiegel und/oder Tacho. War Yari und 36er Performance sind, ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Trekki (29. März 2020)

ad-mh schrieb:


> Warum verwendet man AGB, die man nicht in den Vertrag einbezieht?


?


----------



## andi. (1. April 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Leasing eines E-Bikes und dem Wiederverkauf?

Fahre ich das geleaste Rad 3 Jahre und will danach ein anderes, lohnt es sich da theoretisch das Rad trotzdem zu übernehmen und weiterzuverkaufen? Oder gibt man es lieber zurück und hat dann nicht das Problem des starken Wertverlustes durch Akkuverschleiß, allgemeiner Abnutzung und weniger Nachfrage auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auf Grund neuerer Modelle.


----------



## Bonvivant (3. April 2020)

Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Service des Fahrwerks bei Rädern über JobRad? Ich habe zwei Räder, beide mit dem “Full Service Paket” und beide länger als 7 Monate in meinem Besitz. Bei beiden möchte ich das gesamte Fahrwerk warten lassen.

Kann ich diese Fahrwerksservices über Jobrad abrechnen (lassen)? Wie ginge das?


----------



## hans7 (3. April 2020)

Ich glaube eine richtige Fahrwerkswartung ist das nicht inbegriffen, oder? Glaube nur sowas wie normale Inspektion, Bremse einstellen etc...
Wäre toll wenn so ein Fahrwerk Service auch dabei wäre, kostet ja doch min. 100 pro Federelement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (8. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Gleichwertig" und tauschen von Komponenten bezieht sich auf Sattel, Lenkergriffe, Pedale, Klingel, Rückspiegel und/oder Tacho. War Yari und 36er Performance sind, ist mir nicht ganz klar.



Also ich habe heute noch mit Jobrad telefoniert, weil ich aktuell vor dem gleichen Problem stehe.
Möchte ein 8k bike leasen und einfach nur die Bremsen tauschen gegen meine die ich zuhause habe!

Aussage Laut jobrad kein Problem, man darf alles tauschen gegen gleich oder höherwertiges.
Die Teile die dort im Vertrag gelistet sind wie Pedale, Lenkergriffe, etc. gelten nur als Beispiele.
Nur wenn man das radl am Ende der Laufzeit zurückgeben möchte, muss man halt die originalen Teile wieder montieren. Ansonsten ist isr egal!
Auf die getauschten Teile gilt natürlich aber nicht die Versicherung von jobrad, ist aber klar denke ich.


----------



## Bonvivant (15. Juni 2020)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Service des Fahrwerks bei Rädern über JobRad? Ich habe zwei Räder, beide mit dem “Full Service Paket” und beide länger als 7 Monate in meinem Besitz. Bei beiden möchte ich das gesamte Fahrwerk warten lassen.
> 
> Kann ich diese Fahrwerksservices über Jobrad abrechnen (lassen)? Wie ginge das?



Den Fahrwerksservice habe ich letztendlich bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk machen lassen. Der Ablauf war problemlos, weil sich das dortige Team rein gehängt und die Service-Modalitäten mit JobRad geklärt hat. Ich habe, der Einfachheit halber, nur die Versandkosten für den Hinweg gezahlt. Die erfahrbare und sichtbare Qualität ist top. Empfehle den Service fürs JobRad dort weiter und werde den nächsten Service auch dort machen lassen.


----------



## Complicated (28. März 2021)

Servus... Ich will mal diesen alten Thrad ausbuddeln... 
Rein Interessehalber: wie ist denn das mit Online-Shops wie Fahrrad-XXL und der Jobrad-Option.

Also beim Jobrad ist es ja theoretisch so das ich das Bike 1mal im Jahr kostenlos zur Inspektion bringen darf, bzw. das es versichert ist und ich es zur Reparatur bringen kann usw.

Bin ich hierbei an Fahrrad-XXL gebunden oder kann ich es auch zum Fachhändler neben an bringen und Jobrad zahlt trotzdem? 

Ein Laden dieser Kette gibt es im 150km Umkreis von mir nicht. Und die Örtlichen Fachhändler haben nichts passendes zu verkaufen...


----------



## DJTornado (28. März 2021)

Ob du das teure Paket mit Inspektion oder ohne nimmst, liegt bei dir. Gewährleistung ist an den Händler gebunden, Garantie nicht. Reparaturen, die die Versicherung übernimmt, kannst du überall machen lassen (beim Radhandel natürlich), aber nicht alle rechnen direkt mit der Versicherung ab, da musst du dann in Vorleistung gehen.


----------

